# Chat > Ερωτήσεις >  Νova, dreambox και εγκατάσταση

## nbaltas

καλησπέρα παιδια.

σκέφτομαι να κάνω το μεγάλο βήμα και να πάρω αυτό το θαυματουργό κουτάκι που τόσα έχω ακούσει για αυτό (τωρα για το ποιό μοντέλο πάω αυτό είναι άγνωστο...500, 600, 7000, 7020...o θεός και εσείς βοηθός).

επίσης έχω nova εγκατεστημένη στο σπίτι. το dreambox θα το βάλω προφανώς στο δωμάτιο μου για να πειραματίζομαι, και ούτως η άλλως θα το συνδέσω στην δική μου τηλεόραση για προσωπική επιλογή του τι θα δώ και όχι "βάλε μέγκα, όχι βαλε μπάλα κλπ".

αυτό που θέλω σε πρώτη φάση να ρωτήσω λοιπόν είναι αν μπορώ να κάνω χρήση του υπάρχοντος εγκατεστημένου εξοπλισμού της nova. δεν μιλάω για το να βλέπω κανάλια της nova παράνομα ή ένομα, απλά αν μπορώ να συνδέσω το dreambox με το πιάτο της nova έτσι ώστε να μην χρειάζομαι 2ο πιάτο, μιας και ήδη υπάρχει ένα και μάλιστα είναι κεντραρισμένο στον hotbird...μπορώ να κάνω κάτι τέτοιο??? υποψιάζομαι πως γίνεται αν βάλω ένα twin lnb αλλά δεν θέλω να κάνω καμια χαζομάρα και μετά τρέχω......

----------


## dimkasta

Με 2πλό lnb δεν θα έχεις πρόβλημα.

----------


## nbaltas

με κάνεις αρχηγο.

ερώτηση 2: έχετε να προτείνετε κάποια μάρκα για lnb γιατί είμαι υπερυπερασχετος με το θέμα?

και επίσης το dreambox στον hotbird έχει καλές λήψεις προγραμμάτων ή συνήθως προτιμάτε άλλους δορυφόρους στόχευσης?

----------


## B52

> ...θα το συνδέσω στην δική μου τηλεόραση για προσωπική επιλογή του τι θα δώ και όχι "βάλε μέγκα, όχι βαλε μπάλα κλπ


..δεν θα το καταφερεις μονο με ενα διπλο lnb....  ::  αν καταλαβες καταλαβες.....

----------


## nbaltas

> Αρχική Δημοσίευση από nbaltas
> 
> ...θα το συνδέσω στην δική μου τηλεόραση για προσωπική επιλογή του τι θα δώ και όχι "βάλε μέγκα, όχι βαλε μπάλα κλπ
> 
> 
> ..δεν θα το καταφερεις μονο με ενα διπλο lnb....  αν καταλαβες καταλαβες.....


λες για 4πλο?  ::

----------


## dimkasta

> με κάνεις αρχηγο.
> 
> ερώτηση 2: έχετε να προτείνετε κάποια μάρκα για lnb γιατί είμαι υπερυπερασχετος με το θέμα?
> 
> και επίσης το dreambox στον hotbird έχει καλές λήψεις προγραμμάτων ή συνήθως προτιμάτε άλλους δορυφόρους στόχευσης?


LNB Frakaro

Eγγύηση. Μίλα με τον sw1jra τα βρίσκει σε πολύ καλή τιμή.

Οι πιο δημοφιλείς δορυφόροι είναι hotbird, astra. Για τον astra θες τουλάχιστον 1,20 πιάτο για να πιάνεις καλά.

----------


## papako

παρε ενα διπλο NLB τις MTI απο την λευκη σειρα

----------


## dimkasta

> Αρχική Δημοσίευση από B52
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
>  Αρχική Δημοσίευση από nbaltas
> 
> ...


Μην μπερδέυεστε. Απλά πράγματα. NOVA μόνο αν έχετε κάρτες όσες και δέκτες. Οτιδήποτε άλλο είναι παράνομο.

----------


## nbaltas

> Αρχική Δημοσίευση από nbaltas
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
>  Αρχική Δημοσίευση από B52
> 
> ...


ναι βρε. απλά μάλλον το είπε για πλάκα ο Β52, ότι και καλά ένα twin lnb δεν θα λύσει το πρόβλημα του "βάλε αυτό βάλε το άλλο", μιας και μάλλον θα χρειάζομαι παραπάνω από 2 δέκτες για να είναι όλοι στο σπίτι ευχαριστημένοι! χουμορ έκανε.

από εκεί και πέρα δεν με απασχολεί να βλέπω νοβα (άλλωστε έχω και στο σαλόνι μου). απλά θέλω να πειραματιστώ με το μαραφέτι και αφού μου λέτε ότι ο hotbird είναι από τους πλέον διάσημους (δεν πρόκειται ούτε καν να σκεφτώ 2η εγκατάσταση με 1.2 πιάτα κλπ για τον astra) τότε πράγματι ένα twin lnb μου λύνει τα χέρια! αλήθεια όσοι έχετε dreambox έχετε κάνει κάτι παρόμοιο???

επίσης ελπίζω η ευαισθησία του dreambox να είναι ικανή να λάβει το σήμα απο το 60αρι πιάτο της νοβα και να μην χρειάζεται μεγαλύτερο κάτοπτρο.

----------


## nbaltas

> παρε ενα διπλο NLB τις MTI απο την λευκη σειρα


http://www.eurosat.net.gr/index.php?cPa ... 7e3572cca0 ????

----------


## papako

ΠΟΣΑ !!!!!!!!
εγω το πηρα 50 € μολις βγηκε, πριν 6 -7 μηνες.

----------


## DotKom

Με το 60άρι πιάτο της Nova θα είσαι πολύ οριακός... με την πρώτη βροχή δεν θα βλέπεις τίποτα..
με ένα 80άρι ή καλύτερα με 1,20 θα είσαι πολύ καλά ακόμα και να βάλεις και lnb παράκεντρα και να πιάνεις και Astra στις 19,2.
Με το 60άρι μπορείς να το βάλεις να πιάνεις τον Hellassat στις 39Ε !!

Βέβαια το καλύτερο που έχεις να κάνεις είναι να ξεκινήσεις σιγά σιγά...
Παίρνεις πρώτα το Dreambox και το 2πλό lnb και βλέπεις μετά.

----------


## DotKom

> ΠΟΣΑ !!!!!!!!
> εγω το πηρα 50 € μολις βγηκε, πριν 6 -7 μηνες.


Και στο Media Markt αν πας θα τα βρεις ακόμα φθηνότερα...

----------


## nbaltas

> Βέβαια το καλύτερο που έχεις να κάνεις είναι να ξεκινήσεις σιγά σιγά...
> Παίρνεις πρώτα το Dreambox και το 2πλό lnb και βλέπεις μετά.


αυτό μου άρεσε πιο πολύ από όλα όσα μου είπες (και μάλλον το μόνο που κατάλαβα πλήρως....οπότε dreambox + 30-35 ευρώ για lnb και καλώδια και ξεκινάει το πείραμα!

----------


## ryloth

Εγώ σε αρκετές εγκαταστάσεις έχω βάλει
τα edision twin 0.2db, με τιμή γύρω στα 20€.
Κατεβάζουν πολύ καλό σήμα ,
είναι απο τα καλύτερα σε σχέση τιμή/απόδοση.
Tα humax εάν θέλετε καλύτερη ποιότητα κοστίζουν
γύρω στα 30€

----------


## nbaltas

αυτό το 0,2db, 0,3db κλπ που χαρακτηρίζει τα lnb τι ειναι??? πρέπει να είναι όσο το δυνατό μικρότερο ή μεγαλύτερο?

----------


## papako

Ναι. Αλλα δεν ειναι παντα ετσι. 
Μπορει ενα .6 να ειναι καλυτερο απο ενα .3
Γενικα οσο πιο μικρο ειναι το νουμερο τοσο πιο καλα.

----------


## tyfeonas

γιατι να βαλει δευτερο lnb ρε παιδια.

ενα spliter δεν θελει?

για να βλεπουν και οι δυο δεκτες απο το ιδιο lnb.

----------


## DotKom

> γιατι να βαλει δευτερο lnb ρε παιδια.
> 
> ενα spliter δεν θελει?
> 
> για να βλεπουν και οι δυο δεκτες απο το ιδιο lnb.



Με το spliter δεν θα μπορεί να βλέπει στον ένα δέκτη συχνότητες Horizontal και στον άλλο Vertical... twin lnb και θα είναι εντάξει..

Τώρα όσο αφορά τα lnb είναι και ποιό θα κάτσει καλύτερα..μπορεί με ένα 0.6db να έχει καλύτερα αποτελέσματα από ότι με ένα 0,2db ... εδώ στο ίδιο το twin lnb και υπάρχει διαφορά της πρώτης με τη δεύτερη θέση..
Εγώ πάντως δεν θα έδινα παραπάνω από 30 ευρώ για twin lnb τη στιγμή που θα το χρησιμοποιούσα για δοκιμές με ένα 60άρι πιατάκι..

----------


## nbaltas

το υπάρχον lnb της nova τι ποιοτητας είναι??? για να μην βαλω κατι "χειρότερο" και χαλάσει και η λήψη του νόβα....

----------


## nbaltas

http://www.ppsat.gr/DEFAULT8.asp?page=2&Category=ΔΟΡΥΦΟΡΙΚΑ&Category2=LNB&YPOK2=&order=id&STATUS=1&cl=gr

!!!! 17 euro...ξέρετε την μάρκα ή είναι μούφα?

----------


## tyson

Το θέμα είναι και που είναι το κάθε μαγαζί και κατά πόσο θα είναι διαθέσιμο το προιόν!
Αν είναι να τρέχουμε μακριά, τότε δεν αξίζει για να γλυτώσουμε 5-6 ευρώ!

Όποιος βρει, ας ενημερώσει γιατί θέλω και εγώ ένα!

----------


## donalt

Όπως έγραψε και ο DotKom με το 60αρι θα είσαι οριακά και σίγουρα θα χαλάσεις και την υπάρχουσα λήψη οπότε μην το επιχειρήσεις αν δεν θες να έχεις προβλήματα με την άλλη λήψη για δεύτερο lnb παράκεντρο ούτε συζήτηση με το 60αρι

----------


## nbaltas

> Όπως έγραψε και ο DotKom με το 60αρι θα είσαι οριακά και σίγουρα θα χαλάσεις και την υπάρχουσα λήψη οπότε μην το επιχειρήσεις αν δεν θες να έχεις προβλήματα με την άλλη λήψη για δεύτερο lnb παράκεντρο ούτε συζήτηση με το 60αρι


επειδή με μπέρδεψε λίγο η ροή της φράσης σου, τι να μην δοκιμασω με το 60αρι???

ακριβό twin lnb >30ευρώ (αυτό είπε ο DotKom)??
ή ούτε καν twin lnb γιατί θα χαλάσει την λήψη του nova???

εγώ νομίζω πως με ένα ισάξιας ή ακόμα και σχετικά καλύτερης ποιότητας με το υπάρχον του nova single lnb, twin lnb θα έχω τόσο την ίδια και καλή λήψη του nova και θα έχω επίσης και την δυνατότητα να κάνω τα πειράματά μου με το ονειροκούτι....

δεν μπορεί...κάποιος θα υπάρχει απο όλους εσάς που ασχολείστε με το ονειροκουτι που να έχετε κανει κάτι παρόμοιο..

----------


## donalt

> Αρχική Δημοσίευση από donalt
> 
> Όπως έγραψε και ο DotKom με το 60αρι θα είσαι οριακά και σίγουρα θα χαλάσεις και την υπάρχουσα λήψη οπότε μην το επιχειρήσεις αν δεν θες να έχεις προβλήματα με την άλλη λήψη για δεύτερο lnb παράκεντρο ούτε συζήτηση με το 60αρι
> 
> 
> επειδή με μπέρδεψε λίγο η ροή της φράσης σου, τι να μην δοκιμασω με το 60αρι???
> 
> ακριβό twin lnb >30ευρώ (αυτό είπε ο DotKom)??
> ή ούτε καν twin lnb γιατί θα χαλάσει την λήψη του nova???
> ...


Να μην δοκιμάσεις να βάλεις twin lnb στο πιάτο τις nova όσο καλύτερο και να είναι δεν θα είναι καλύτερο από το μονό.

Το έχω δοκιμάσει και στο λέω, είχε ζητήσει ένας πελάτης αυτό ακριβώς και παρά τις αντιρρήσεις μου για το καλό του, του το έκανα ακόμα και κεντράροντας λίγο καλύτερα το πιάτο του όσο αφορά την πόλωση. Ε με την πρώτη βροχή είχε σπασίματα σημειωτέων ότι είχε κάθοδο της nova που είναι μάπα.

----------


## nbaltas

δεν ξέρω αν ξέρεις πως δουλεύει το νέο κόλπο της nova (το pvr) που βλέπεις 2 κανάλια, γράφεις 3ο fast forward κλπ αλλα επειδή χρειάστηκε να κάνω κάτι με την εγκατάσταση του nova τις προάλλες και κάλεσα τεχνικό τον ρώτησα.

ε λοιπόν για να βλέπεις 2 κανάλια και να γράφεις 3ο ταυτόχρονα θες 3 λήψεις. ο νέος λοιπόν αποκωδικοποιητής έχει 3 εισόδους (μια για να βλέπει η τηλεόραση που έχει συνδεθεί ο αποκωδηκομοιητής, μία για να την στείλει μετα σε άλλη τηλεόραση μαζί με ματάκι-τηλεκοντρόλ για την παρακολούθηση του 2ου καναλιού και μια για την εγκραφή στον σκληρό του αποκωδικοποιητή). τότε ρώτησα των τεχνικό ΠΩΣ μπαίνουν 3 καλώδια...και μου είπε αλλάζεις το lnb και βάζεις 4απλο (αφού δεν υπάρχει 3πλό) και απλώς σου μένει μια λήψη περισσευούμενη....τότε σκέφτηκα πρώτη φορά πως θα μπορούσα στην 4η και τελευταία να βάλω το dreambox, εάν και εφόσον κάποτε έβαζα το nova pvr (είναι πανάκριβο...).

επομένως αφού υπάρχει 4απλό lnb για να δώσει 3 σήματα nova, δεν νομίζω να μην υπάρχει 2πλό lnb για να δώσει ένα ποιοτικό και καλό σήμα nova και το άλλο για dreambox....βασικά θα πάρω τηλέφωνο και τον τεχνικό της nova που μου έκανε την επιδιόρθωση που του ζήτησα τις προάλλες να τον ρωτήσω τι μαρκα 4-lnb χρησιμοποιείται στην εγκατάσταση του pvr, και να τον ρωτήσω και για την περίπτωσή μου.[/list]

----------


## dti

Καλύτερα να ΜΗΝ αναφέρεις οτιδήποτε σχετικό με το ονειροκούτι...
Απλά πες του οτι πήρες έναν Humax ή οτι άλλο. 
Δεν τους αρέσουν τα ...πειράματα...

----------


## nbaltas

> Καλύτερα να ΜΗΝ αναφέρεις οτιδήποτε σχετικό με το ονειροκούτι...
> Απλά πες του οτι πήρες έναν Humax ή οτι άλλο. 
> Δεν τους αρέσουν τα ...πειράματα...


έστω...θα του πω ότι πήρα νοκια.....αν και το παλικάρι που ήρθε και μου έκανε την αλλαγή που ήθελα στην εγκατάσταση ήταν χαλαρός τύπος και μάλιστα είδε το πιάτο του awmn και του εξήγησα και μου είπε ότι έχει ακούσει για το δίκτυο και θέλει κάποια στιγμή να ασχοληθεί και παραπάνω...οπότε θα ζητήσω να μιλήσω με αυτόν. thanx πάντως για τη συμβουλή δαμιανε.

----------


## papako

Εγώ έχω έναν 7025 με το λευκό twin NLB τις MTI στο 60αρη πιάτο της NOVA. (για οικονομικούς λόγους - θα το αλλαξω μετα)
Δεν έχω κανένα πρόβλημα. Σου συνιστώ αν δεν έχεις λεφτά και για πιάτο να πάρεις τον δέκτη, ένα καλό NLB σαν το δικό μου και να κρατήσεις το πιάτο για αρχή.
Θα χάσεις βέβαια κάποια κανάλια αλλά το 90% των καναλιών που θέλεις κατεβαίνει.
Στην NOVA και στα MULTIVISION εχω 90% σήμα και 88% AGC όταν φίλος με 1,1 έχει 93% σήμα

Μετά αλλάζεις το πιάτο με μεγαλύτερο, βάζεις δεύτερο NLB ή μοτέρ.
Να θυμάσαι ότι για δυο ανεξάρτητους δέκτες χιάζεσαι twin NLB.

στεφανος

----------


## commando

λυση 1 διπλο lnb mti οπως ειπαν ολοι και ΝΕΟ καλωδιο 75ohm που να γραφει πανω SAT και να ειναι made in Italy.
λυση 2 MULTISWITCH spaun που θα βαλεις κατω που μοιραζει σημα σε 2 δεκτες με ενισχυση κιολας...
Στην δευτερη λυση γλυτωνεις την στοχευση που θα σου παρουν 50 ευρω να στη κανουν .Τα λεμε καλη τυχη καλη τηλεθεαση.

----------


## nbaltas

> λυση 1 διπλο lnb mti οπως ειπαν ολοι και ΝΕΟ καλωδιο 75ohm που να γραφει πανω SAT και να ειναι made in Italy.
> λυση 2 MULTISWITCH spaun που θα βαλεις κατω που μοιραζει σημα σε 2 δεκτες με ενισχυση κιολας...
> Στην δευτερη λυση γλυτωνεις την στοχευση που θα σου παρουν 50 ευρω να στη κανουν .Τα λεμε καλη τυχη καλη τηλεθεαση.


το πιάτο ήδη υπάρχει και είναι στοχευμένο στον hotbird. (εκτός και αν χρειάζεται νέα στόχευση με το νέο lnb). 

από εκεί και πέρα ποιά λύση προτείνεται (και προτίνετε)??

----------


## PPZ

Θα χρειαστεις πιατο το πολυ 90cm-1m.Το παλαιο σου ειναι πολυ μικρο για να παρει διπλο lnb.Αν θελεις καλο πιατο παρε Triax TD88, 90cm, η παρε Gibertini 1.05 αλουμινιου (το πρωτο κοστιζει γυρω στα 30 ευρω και το δευτερο γυρω στα 45-50).Απο LNB παρε ενα twin της Humax και θα εισαι ευχαριστημενος.Αν και παλh θελεις κατι καλυτερο παρε MTI....
Το πρωτο πρεπει να ειναι γυρο στα 30 ευρω, οπος και το δευτερο, αναλογα με το μαγαζι.

Ασε για την αρχη τα Astra και π@π@ριες, αυτα οταν μπεις στο κολπο.Για την πρωτη επαφη δεν χρειαζεσαι τιποτα παραπανω απο τον Hotbird.Αν θελησεις καποια στιγμη να αναβαθμησεις το συστημα ευκολο ειναι να προσθεσεις αλλο ενα μονο LNB (10-15€) και ενα diseqc switch (10-30€), και μια βαση για δυο lnb (5€).Ομως ολα αυτα δεν μπορεις να προσθεσεις χωρις αρκετα μεγαλο πιατο (οχι λιγοτερο απο 90cm ουτε παραπανω απο 1μ).
Απο το παλαιο σου πιατο φτιαξε κανα κοντινο λινκ  ::   :: 

Υ.Γ. Η καλωδιοση μενει για τον πρωτο δεκτη, αλλα θα χρειαστει να κατεβασεις αλλο ενα προς το δωματιο σου (απο 0.5 εως 1 ευρω/1μ)

----------


## DotKom

Στην περίπτωση που αλλάξεις lnb δεν χρειάζεται ρύθμιση στόχευσης του πιάτου... απλά βγάζεις-βάζεις lnb.

----------


## jpeppas

> Θα χρειαστεις πιατο το πολυ 90cm-1m.Το παλαιο σου ειναι πολυ μικρο για να παρει διπλο lnb.


Το 60cm πιάτο της NOVA παίζει με διπλό LNB. Δεν χωράνε 2 ξεχωριστά LNB.

----------


## nbaltas

> Αρχική Δημοσίευση από PPZ
> 
> Θα χρειαστεις πιατο το πολυ 90cm-1m.Το παλαιο σου ειναι πολυ μικρο για να παρει διπλο lnb.
> 
> 
> Το 60cm πιάτο της NOVA παίζει με διπλό LNB. Δεν χωράνε 2 ξεχωριστά LNB.


ούτως η άλλως για twin lnb μιλάω...προφανώς 2 lnb δεν χωράνε. θα πάρω σήμερα τον τεχνικό της νόβα και θα σας ενημερώσω!

----------


## B52

> θα πάρω σήμερα τον τεχνικό της νόβα και θα σας ενημερώσω!


...δεν υπαρχει λογος να παρεις κανενα τεχνικο..... πηγαινε παρε ενα twin lnb βγαλε το παλιο και βαλε το αλλο και θα παιξει.
Εχω βαλει quad και παιζει με 60 δεν θα παιξει το twin ?

----------


## PPZ

Παιδια, δεν ειναι θεμα ΑΝ παιζει.Οτι θα παιζει, αυτο ειναι σιγουρο.Εγω ομως μιλαω για ΚΑΛΟ σημα, και οχι οριακα, οπος θα εχει με ενα 60αρι πιατο.Δεν υπαρχει λογος να μην παιξει, αλλα θα τον δω οταν θα εχει κακοκαιρια....
Οπος ειπα, βαλε ενα Triax TD88 και ησυχασες.Δεν χρειαζεσαι 1.2μ πιατο, αλλα ουτε το μικρο κανει.....
Στο κατω-κατω, εδωσες λεφτα για δεκτη, και τωρα θα τσιγουνευεις για ενα πιατο? τοτε καλυτερα κρατα το Panasat σου και μην βαζεις τιποτα....


Αν ειναι θεμα στοχευσης, παρε εσυ τα υλικα, βαλ'τα, και θα ερθω εγω με πεδιομετρο να σου ρυθμησω το πιατο.Δεν μου ειναι δυσκολο....

Υ.Γ. Και το τεχνικο της NOVA, τι θα το κανεις?  ::  Αν δεν ειναι NOVA εγκατασταση δεν θα ειναι προθυμη να σε βοηθησουν....

----------


## nbaltas

> Υ.Γ. Και το τεχνικο της NOVA, τι θα το κανεις?  Αν δεν ειναι NOVA εγκατασταση δεν θα ειναι προθυμη να σε βοηθησουν....


όπως έγραψα παραπάνω 


```
δεν ξέρω αν ξέρεις πως δουλεύει το νέο κόλπο της nova (το pvr) που βλέπεις 2 κανάλια, γράφεις 3ο fast forward κλπ αλλα επειδή χρειάστηκε να κάνω κάτι με την εγκατάσταση του nova τις προάλλες και κάλεσα τεχνικό τον ρώτησα. 

ε λοιπόν για να βλέπεις 2 κανάλια και να γράφεις 3ο ταυτόχρονα θες 3 λήψεις. ο νέος λοιπόν αποκωδικοποιητής έχει 3 εισόδους (μια για να βλέπει η τηλεόραση που έχει συνδεθεί ο αποκωδηκομοιητής, μία για να την στείλει μετα σε άλλη τηλεόραση μαζί με ματάκι-τηλεκοντρόλ για την παρακολούθηση του 2ου καναλιού και μια για την εγκραφή στον σκληρό του αποκωδικοποιητή). τότε ρώτησα των τεχνικό ΠΩΣ μπαίνουν 3 καλώδια...και μου είπε αλλάζεις το lnb και βάζεις 4απλο (αφού δεν υπάρχει 3πλό) και απλώς σου μένει μια λήψη περισσευούμενη....τότε σκέφτηκα πρώτη φορά πως θα μπορούσα στην 4η και τελευταία να βάλω το dreambox, εάν και εφόσον κάποτε έβαζα το nova pvr (είναι πανάκριβο...). 

επομένως αφού υπάρχει 4απλό lnb για να δώσει 3 σήματα nova, δεν νομίζω να μην υπάρχει 2πλό lnb για να δώσει ένα ποιοτικό και καλό σήμα nova και το άλλο για dreambox....βασικά θα πάρω τηλέφωνο και τον τεχνικό της nova που μου έκανε την επιδιόρθωση που του ζήτησα τις προάλλες να τον ρωτήσω τι μαρκα 4-lnb χρησιμοποιείται στην εγκατάσταση του pvr, και να τον ρωτήσω και για την περίπτωσή μου.
```

αυτό είναι ακριβώς η απάντηση. quad lnb στο ίδιο μικρό πιάτο δίνει σήμα για 3 λήψεις της nova. λόγια του τεχνικού της nova. 

χωρίς να ξέρω υποθέτω ότι όπως και να έχει, δεν θα άφηνε η ίδια η nova (σε μια καινούργια υπηρεσία που κάνει ούτε λίγο ούτε πολύ για έναν συνδρομητή 399 o αποκωδικοποιητής, 90 τα βασικά εργατικά και 1,8 ευρώ/μέτρο για προέκταση στην δεύτερη τηλεόραση) το ίδιο πιάτο ή γενικότερα τον ίδιο εξοπλισμό εάν υπήρχε έστω και η παραμικρή περίπτωση μείωσης της ποιότητας...προφανές δεν είναι????

με το παραπάνω σκεπτικό λοιπόν σαν οδηγό είπα ότι quad lnb βάζει από μόνη της η nova για το pvr και δίνει στους συνδρομητές της 1002 καλούδια (και σίγουρα όχι χειρότερη λήψη από πριν), επομένως ένα twin lnb σίγουρα δεν πρόκειται να καταστρέψει την λήψη. αυτά έλεγα και σκεφτόμουνα μήπως πάρω τον τεχνικό και τον ρωτήσω για την μάρκα του quad που βάζουνε στην υπηρεσία pvr. το τρέχον που έχει ο δέκτης είναι ένα single lnb Sharp. τελικά δεν πήρα τηλ γιατί λύθηκαν οι απορίες μου σιγά σιγά από τη συζήτηση και από ένα τηλέφωνο που θα κάνω σε έναν φίλο με τον οποίο μίλησα σήμερα το πρωί...  ::

----------


## commando

> Στην περίπτωση που αλλάξεις lnb δεν χρειάζεται ρύθμιση στόχευσης του πιάτου... απλά βγάζεις-βάζεις lnb.


Αυτο δεν ισχυει τουλαχιστον απολυτα δεν ειναι φηντερ τα lnb πρεπει να το στριψεις να κατσει καλα το σημα.

----------


## houseclub

υπαρχει στο μενου καποια ρυθμιση που να οριζεις τον τυπο του Lnb ( π.χ universal) ???

----------


## alsafi

::   ::   ::   ::   ::   ::   ::   ::   ::

----------


## robotech_

Σήμερα έκανα κι εγώ μια εγκατάσταση δορυφορικής στο σπίτι μου.Πιάτο gibertini 80cm, lnb televes 7475, dreambox 500s.

Έκανα στόχευση με satfinder και με άλλον μπροστά από την TV να μου λέει τι δίνει το satfind του Dreambox.Δύστυχώς κατάφερα να κατεβάσω μόνο 14 κανάλια (1 FTA) από έναν transponder (10719 / 27500 / V).

Δεν παίρνω όρκο ότι η στόχευση έγινε απόλυτα σωστά αλλά πήγα με βάση τα άλλα πιάτα που έβλεπα και το satfinder έδινε καλό σήμα.

Το καλώδιο μου γράφει πάνω CAVEL SAT 703 B MADE IN ITALY 75 Ohm. Ελπίζω να κάνει γιατί πήρα κάμποσα μέτρα.Επίσης χρησιμοποίησα γύρω στα 15 μέτρα καλώδιο. Δεν ξέρω αν μπορεί να προκαλέσει πρόβλημα.

Το σήμα γενικότερα στους αναμεταδότες κυμαίνεται στο 60% και το BER παίζει αρκετά και σε πολλές περιπτώσεις είναι πολύ μεγάλο.

Έχετε κάποιες παρατηρήσεις σχετικά με αυτά που παρέθεσα ή κάποιες συμβουλές ώστε να δω αν κινούμαι στη σωστή κατεύθυνση?

Ευχαριστώ.

----------


## papashark

15 μέτρα είναι λίγα για δορυφορική, δεν φταίνε αυτά

Σου έγραψα και στο άλλο τόπικ να γυρίσεις 15 μοίρες περίπου το lnb (νομίζω αντίστροφα από την φορά του ρολογιού).

Ακόμα σου είπα να μας πεις πόσο σήμα (snr, agc, ber) έχεις και σε ποιόν transpoder.

Mε 80αρια πιάτο, έπρεπε να είχες πάνω από 80%<snr, 55<agc, 0 ber)

----------


## robotech_

Sorry δεν πρόλαβα να δω ότι είχες ήδη απαντήσει.

Συμβουλέυτηκα γνωστό περιοδικό σχετικά με το skew και την ανύψωση του πιάτου.Το έχω σηκώσει στις 44,5 περίπου και το lnb το έχω γυρίσει λίγο πριν τις 15 μοίρες. Ίσως βέβαια να μην έχω δώσει τη σωστή φορά. Κοίταξα τα γύρω πιάτα να δώ την κλίση αλλά από θυμάμαι πήρα 2 διαφορετικές απόψεις...  ::  

Στον transponder που έπιασα έχω SNR 82% AGC 87% και BER μηδενικό, άντε να πάει 6-7.

----------


## chrisdef2000

Επειδή την έχω πατήσει σε πληροφορώ ότι ο hotbird είναι πολύ εύκολος δορυφόρος και με ισχυρό σήμα .Για να λές ότι έπιασες μόνο μια συχνότητα δεν αποκλείεται αυτή να ανήκει σε κάποιον άλλο δορυφόρο.Τι δέκτη εχεις?

----------


## robotech_

Dreambox 500s.Πάντως το satfind του δέκτη μιλάει για Hotbird...

----------


## chrisdef2000

Α τώρα είδα ότι έχουμε ονειροκούτι .Πέρασε manual τα κανάλια με το dreambox edit βαλε ένα κανάλι fta και μόλις δεις σήμα στην tv θα είσαι στον ΗΒ.Το lnb άστο στις 0 μοίρες και αφού πιάσεις τον ΗΒ μετά άρχισε να το στρίβεις μέχρι εκεί που θα σου κάτσει καλλίτερα

----------


## papashark

Aσε το πιάτο ύσηχο θα έλεγα εγώ.

Εχεις αρκετό σήμα για να δουλεύει καλά, αν και έπρεπε να έχεις ber πάντα 0.


Ψάχνω στο ιντερνετ να βρω στοιχεία για το AGC και δεν βρίσκω τίποτα για το πόσο πρέπει να είναι... (αν και νομίζω ότι όσο πιο κάτω παίζει ή όσο πιο κοντά στο 50, τόσο πιο καλά είναι)

----------


## robotech_

Πάντως σε άλλους tranponders έχω σήμα γύρω στο 65%.Θα κοιτάξω να περάσω manually τα κανάλια...

----------


## chrisdef2000

Ο dreambox για να λοκάρει θελει SNR & AGC από 50% και πάνω.Για να σου πω τα προσωπικά μου με 1.20 πιάτο και ένα lnb sharp 0.3 στην χτεσινή αναζήτηση κατέβασα 1860 υπηρεσίες από τον ΗΒ.

----------


## robotech_

chrisdef δες τα pm σου...  :: 

Edit:O transponder που πιάνω είναι ο 12692 / 27500 / Η

----------


## dti

> Στον transponder που έπιασα έχω SNR 82% AGC 87% και BER μηδενικό, άντε να πάει 6-7.


O 500s έχει καλό δέκτη και λογικά θα έπρεπε να έχεις SNR 93%. Τόσο έχω εγώ σε 2 εγκαταστάσεις (Αθήνα, Ωρωπό) με τον 500s και με πιάτα ίδια με το δικό σου. Με τον 7000 της dreambox το SNR είναι χαμηλότερο, στο 83%.

----------


## robotech_

Εννοείται δεν νομίζω ότι φταίει ο δέκτης.Θα το ξαναδώ και το απόγευμα.Ελπίζω να φταίει η στόχευση.


EDIT:Τώρα που το ξανασκέφτομαι πρέπει το πιάτο να κοιτάει λάθος. Διαβάζω ότι το μαγνητικό αζιμούθιο είναι στισ 144 μοίρες. Έτσι όπως το έχω εγώ το πιάτο τώρα κοιτάει μάλλον προς δύση και το αζιμούθιο πρέπει να είναι μεγαλύτερο από 180 μοίρες. Οπότε το απόγευμα που θα γυρίσω από τη δουλειά θα σημαδέψω καλύτερα.  ::

----------


## robotech_

Πάντως πιστεύω πως είναι κουλό αυτό που μου συμβαίνει.Σήμερα κατάφερα και κατέβασα 200κάτι services στον Sirius 2/3 at 5.0°E χθές αρκετά στον Eutelsat W1 at 10.0°E.

Έχω καταλάβει πως ο Hotbird είναι λίγο πιο αριστερά από αυτούς τους 2 και λίγο πιο δεξία από τον Astra που νομίζω κάτι μου έδωσε χθες.

E λοιπόν τον HotBird στις 13 δεν μπορώ να τον δώ με τίποτα.Μόνο κανα 2 transponders μου δίνουν 80-90 αλλα δεν κλειδώνουν και το BER είναι ψηλά.

Πάει πουθενά το μυαλό σας?

Παίζει να παίζουν κάποιο ρόλο 1-2 ιστοί που είναι στην ευθεία μπροστά από το πιάτο στα 2 μέτρα περίπου?Δεν νομίζω αλλά ως άπειρος είπα να ρωτήσω.

----------


## PPZ

Δεν πρεπει να εχεις προβλημα αν ειναι μονο δυο ιστοι.Μεγαλα προβληματα μπορεις να εχεις αν υπαρχει καποιος ηλιακος μπροστα η κατι τετοιο.Παντως αν τοσο πολυ προβληματιζεσαι μπορω να περασω εγω καποια στιγμη να σου το ρυθμησω με πεδιομετρο, με ακριβεια....

----------


## robotech_

Προβλημάτων συνέχεια...

Καθώς στόχευα χθές για HotBird σημάδεψα τον IntelSat στη 1 μοίρα δυτικά. Βέβαια δεν τον σημάδεψα επειδή πήγαινα για αυτόν.

Συγκεκριμένα, έκανα αναζήτηση για HotBird και έιχα πιάσει καλό σήμα σε κάποιον αναμεταδότη. ΟΚ λέω, ας ψάξω για κανένα service.Βρίσκει τελικά εναν αναμεταδότη (ήταν ο 12692 αν θυμάμαι καλά)και κατεβάζω καμιά δεκαριά services. 

Μέσα σε αυτά ήταν και το ρουμανικό OTV. Κοιτάω τους σχετικούς πίνακες και πουθενά το κανάλι αυτό στον HB. Πήγα στο streaminfo και η συχνότητα ήταν άλλη, η 12686.

 ::   ::   ::  

Ψάχνοντας τους πίνακες είδα ότι το κανάλι εκπέμπει από τον IntelSat στη 1 μοίρα δυτικά.ΟΚ, λέω, ας πάμε γι αυτόν.Και ναι τον έπιασα "καμπάνα" και κατέβασα γύρω στα 200+ services.

Επίσης χθές νωρίτερα ξαναέπιασα με απόλυτη ευκολία τον Sirius2/3 στις 5 μοίρες ανατολικά.Αφού όμως έπιασα τον IntelSat δεν μπόρεσα να ξαναδώ τον Sirius. Όσο κι αν έψαξα δεν μου έδινε σήμα ενώ πριν τον είχα πιάσει μέσα σε 2 το πολύ λεπτά.

Για ΗΒ εννοείται ακόμα ούτε λόγος.Νομίζω πως δεν χρειάζομαι πεδιόμετρο(ευχαριστώ ΡΡΖ, μην σε τρέχω τώρα) καθώς έχω την TV κοντά μου. 

Έχω την αίσθηση πως τελικά κάτι δεν πάει καλά...  ::

----------


## ryloth

Φίλε μου robotech,
το απόγευμα θα είμαι στην κυψέλη για μία δουλειά .
Εάν έχεις ελεύθερο χρόνο μπορώ να περάσω απο εκεί να το δούμε  ::

----------


## tyson

Ε να σας πω και εγώ την ιστορία μου με hotbird.

Έκανα στόχευση με dreambox για κανένα 45 λεπτο και εκεί που θα τα παράταγα (για να ψάξω να δανειστώ κανένα πεδιόμετρο), πιάνω λίγο πάνω από 80 και αρκετά χαμηλό BER και κλειδώνει. 

Αλλά το καλύτερο: Την επόμενη μέρα αγοράσα μια βασούλα για το πιάτο και μετέφερα το πιάτο 1 μέτρο πιο πέρα. Στόχευσα με το μάτι περίπου εκεί που κοίταγε και πριν και πάω κάτω και βλέπω ότι κοντεύει το σήμα 87 88 και το BER είναι 0!

Τι πεδιόμετρα και βλακείες!  :: 

Edit: Robotech υπομονή θέλει!

----------


## robotech_

Ομολογώ πως το πιάτο το έχω σε ιστό δεμένο στο μπαλκόνι προσωρινά μέχρι να βρώ χρόνο και τρυπάνι για να πάρω κάποια βάση...!

Αλλά πιστεύω πως so far έχω κάνει καλή δουλειά.

----------


## tyson

αααααααα
Δεν μας τα είπες αυτά!

Λοιπόν, κοίτα. Και εγώ στο μπαλκόνι το είχα βάλει. Πίστευα ότι θα έπιανε αλλά δεν μπορούσα με τίποτα πιάσω σήμα. 
Αυτά που είπα παραπάνω έγιναν στην ταράτσα.

Πιστεύω όπως και να έχει είναι καλύτερα ταράτσα  ::

----------


## robotech_

Κοίτα. Όταν τα πρωτοέστησα την Κυριακή στην ταράτσα τα είχα.Στο κάγκελο.Αλλά από Ηotbird Χριστο...!

Το κατέβασα προσωρινά στο μπαλκόνι για να έχω κοντά την τηλεόραση να δω πάνω κάτι που κυμαίνομαι.

Anyway...

----------


## tyfeonas

ενημερωτικα 

εχει τυχει dreambox να μην κατεβαζει ολους τους αναμεταδοτες.
το εβαζα ακομα και στο δικο μου πιατο με το δικο backup μεσα και κατεβαζε μονο 300 υπηρεσιες απο τον hotbird.
ακομα και manual να εβαζες αναμεταδοτη εξω απο της συχνοτητες που ηδη επιανε δεν επαιζε.

τελικα μου το καλυψαν με την εγγυηση και πηρα τα λεφτα.

----------


## robotech_

Και ναι έβγαλα τον ΗΒ.Η απόλυτη ηδονή  ::  

1919 Services παρακαλώ...
1233 TV
470 Radio
216 Data

Ευχαριστώ παιδιά για τις απαντήσεις σας.

----------


## chrisdef2000

Ήταν το δωράκι για την γιορτή σου βρε κουτέ. Χρόνια σου πολλά και καλά ξενύχτια.

----------


## robotech_

Α ναι δεν το χα σκεφτεί έτσι.  ::   ::  
Ήδη άρχισε να μου ανοίγει η όρεξη

----------


## robotech_

Έχει κάποιος καμιά μοντούλα irdeto μωβ ή κόκκινο να μου κάνει μια ενεργοποίηση Nova?
Ευχαριστώ...

----------


## ryloth

Έχω εγώ αλλά θα έιμαι λίγο μακριά,
στην καλλιθέα  ::

----------


## wolfrathma84

Παιδια συγνωμη που ξεθαβω το thread αυτο αλλα ξερει κανεις πως μπορω να κανω το μενου τον καναλιων απο 
ΕΤΣΙ:


ΕΤΣΙ;;;

----------


## badge

Εάν δεν κάνω λάθος αυτό δεν είναι δυνατόν με το remote control του DM-500. Πρέπει να έχεις το remote control του DM-7020 και άνω. Κατά τα άλλα μπορείς να το κάνεις και στον 500 και στον 7020/7025, αρκεί να πατήσεις το ΟΚ για να εμφανιστεί η λίστα των καναλιών και μετά να πατήσεις το πλήκτρο [VIDEO].

http://www.shls.gr/sproduct.aspx?proID=6405
Πανάκριβο το ρημάδι  ::

----------


## papako

> Εάν δεν κάνω λάθος αυτό δεν είναι δυνατόν με το remote control του DM-500. Πρέπει να έχεις το remote control του DM-7020 και άνω. Κατά τα άλλα μπορείς να το κάνεις και στον 500 και στον 7020/7025, αρκεί να πατήσεις το ΟΚ για να εμφανιστεί η λίστα των καναλιών και μετά να πατήσεις το πλήκτρο [VIDEO].
> 
> http://www.shls.gr/sproduct.aspx?proID=6405
> Πανάκριβο το ρημάδι


μπορει να τπ κανει απο web interface. εκει εμφανιζει το remote control του 7020

----------


## wolfrathma84

> Αρχική Δημοσίευση από badge
> 
> Εάν δεν κάνω λάθος αυτό δεν είναι δυνατόν με το remote control του DM-500. Πρέπει να έχεις το remote control του DM-7020 και άνω. Κατά τα άλλα μπορείς να το κάνεις και στον 500 και στον 7020/7025, αρκεί να πατήσεις το ΟΚ για να εμφανιστεί η λίστα των καναλιών και μετά να πατήσεις το πλήκτρο [VIDEO].
> 
> http://www.shls.gr/sproduct.aspx?proID=6405
> Πανάκριβο το ρημάδι 
> 
> 
> μπορει να τπ κανει απο web interface. εκει εμφανιζει το remote control του 7020


Μπαινω απο το interface του dreambox και παταω ΟΚ και μετα το VIDEO;

----------


## wolfrathma84

Ευχαριστω παρα πολυ! Το εκανα  :: 

Κατι ωραια τετοια τιπς θα ηταν ωραια να τα γραφαμε. Αναρωτιεμαι τι αλλο μπορω να κανω με αυτον τον αποδηκοποιητη. Καμια ωραια ιδεα;

----------


## sokratisg

Εάν ψάχνεσαι ιδιαίτερα με τα δορυφορικά μπορείς να κοιτάξεις σε φόρουμ όπως το http://www.sdtv.gr/

Το παρόν φόρουμ ασχολείται με ασύρματα δίκτυα.

----------

